# Anyone going Friday or Saturday night ??????



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Thinking about taking my son both of those nights. Hows the wind going to be ?? I know i could read the weather report.But we all know how accurate those can be.Any help will be great. We will be North of the Gulf, and South of Atlanta.

Scott


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I am gonna try to get out there somewhere,just depends on where the wind is comming from as to where i will be.This crazy weather changes by the minute lately.Good Luck


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like the wind is kiiling us all!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I know rite where that spot is. Your seceret is safe with me. ><(((*> Im sure I will be out there somewhere in hot pursuit of a flounder. ><(((*>


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i plan on trying to get out there one of those nights, just have to wait till i get in the truck and see what the weather is doing to decide where or even if i go.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Not looking too bad for Friday night...very little moon, and incoming tide after 5pm other then the 10 mph wind out of the east...sounds like a good oppertunity to stick a few.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Rest of the week and weekend is a wash. Everyone should stay home and watch football.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah rite. While your out there gigging all the fish. Nice try with the reverse phycology. :nonono:nonono:nonono


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree! Everyone should stay home, all of the flounder have either been killed (DFA) or migrated back South. Go to Bayfest or the Destin Seafood Festival.:boo


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Well as of 0830 this morning it's blowing a steady 10mph out of the ENE at NAS and has gusted to 18mph.



It sure is windy here off of Saufaely Field Rd at the house. It tried to snatch the door out of my hand when I went out earlier.



Not real good for on the water visibility.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

went this morning, wind was blowing and the water was nasty. came home with an empty cooler!:boo


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm planning on going tonight. Haven't decided where yet. May have to go toward the Gulf to find some clear water!!:boo:boo


----------

